# Writing on tank



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

What is the best media to write on a tank with...I thought I heard that dry erase markers worked good? I need to make some notes on some of my tanks but don't want to end up messing them up.

Suggestions?


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I draw all over mine with dry erase markers. Literally all over them. You are normally able to just wipe it off too with you fingers if need be. I used one brand that stuck way more than what I'm used to, http://www.staples.com/Expo-Low-Odor-Dr ... PID=637904, but I was also able to wipe it right off with some nail polish remover/alcohol/water etc. (water you have around you will most likely work).

In a nut shell, Yes you will be fine using a dry erase marker to write on your tank.

- H


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I am currently using a Sharpie Paint pen, white, fine-point for labeling the species on my tanks. It shows up well against a black background, isn't removed by water drips from the tank, will withstand minor cleaning of the glass, and is easily removed with a razor blade.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies


----------



## Schweitzer1214 (Aug 13, 2012)

Deeda said:


> I am currently using a Sharpie Paint pen, white, fine-point for labeling the species on my tanks. It shows up well against a black background, isn't removed by water drips from the tank, will withstand minor cleaning of the glass, and is easily removed with a razor blade.


Wouldn't that scratch the glass?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The razor blade should not scratch the glass as long as it's in good shape. I don't recommend using one on an acrylic tank.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I use a normal black magic marker. Wipes right off glass with a little spit, and shine.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Deeda said:


> I am currently using a Sharpie Paint pen, white, fine-point for labeling the species on my tanks. It shows up well against a black background, isn't removed by water drips from the tank, will withstand minor cleaning of the glass, and is easily removed with a razor blade.


Deeda...finally was able to find some these pens at our local Staples store. They work GREAT!!!! Love them...thanks for the tip! :thumb:


----------

